# face chart stumped =p



## Vitalic FUNK (Apr 4, 2010)

hey every one!!! so i finally got hired at MAC and i absolutely LOVE it!
the only thing is i SUCK at face charts.. can any one share some tips /advice anything? because im having kind of a hard time. i want to make a spectacular chart!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






thanks!! 

-<3
KiTTiN


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Apr 4, 2010)

Enkore has a brilliant tutorial on designing face charts........this is the link

YouTube - EnKoreMakeup's Channel

If it doesn't work just put "face chart" in the search box on his homepage.

Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## starrynight0127 (Apr 4, 2010)

Use a teeny tiny bit of luna ccb as the base on the eyes. Buff it into the paper really well, then when placing your shadows make sure to blend blend blend really well and then add more color until you get the desired look. The main brushes I use are 242, 252, & 219 for the eyes. Lashes will take a bit to get them to look right, practice making like nike swooshes on a paper until you get a good feeling for it. Did you go to basic yet? When you go to basic they will go over them briefly. 

Any specific issues your having? It definitely takes practice, keep all of your face charts so you can look back once you get better at them and see your progression.


----------



## QueenBam (Apr 5, 2010)

PRACTIIIIICE!!! also, i like to fill in the eyes with regular crayons... gives them dimension


----------



## LC (Apr 5, 2010)

vitalik funk...hey. your 242, 219 and 190's will be your best friend. 

I always started out by putting gesso on the entire eye area first because it makes the colors that you put over top of it a lot easier to blend. 

for the eye shadow i pretty much only use the 219, using small circular motions. occasionally i'd use the 242 if i needed to cover a little more area. 

the 190 is good for the blush, just put the tip of the brush as the bottom of the blush on the face, so it's easiest to turn your paper 180 degrees and just work upside down for the blush. do nice c-movements for the blush. 

for lashes use a disposable liquid liner applicator and use any liquid liner.

to line the eyes, use fluidline with a retractable lip brush.

for brows, lightly draw in individual hairs first with a pencil, then go with a 266 with your brow color to fill in.

I fill in the iris color of the eye with a shadow to make it look more real.

for lips...the lipstick you choose for your look always looks darker on paper, so i'd use my chosen lip color to line the lips using the retractable lip brush, then i'd find a similar shade only lighter to kind of blend inward to give more depth. 

here's an example of some of my facecharts, look at the lips for what i mean. 






hope this all helps~!

LC


----------



## mteexo (Apr 5, 2010)

everyone has given good advice .. here are some tips i've picked up from some masters [hey, if they are making halloween facecharts that go online AND in update books constantly, my ears are open for listening!]

kohls to fill in eyes [then with q-tips to smudge].

GESSO GESSO GESSO! blending it in til it looks grey & creamy .. keeps the ridges from showing and the shadows will blend so much better.

219, 266, 242, 252 BEST FRIENDS.

cotton swabs and a CLEAN eraser.

get someone to do your lashes for you until you feel safe. i still get people to do mine, i'm not going to mess up a fc after all that work just on lashes.

lips need dimension, great examples up above in a post! using the 231 is great.

227 is my best friend .. i love this for laying down the gesso, doing the blush, and also for just blending everything out as i go. great consistency for all that.

i think the biggest tip that i've been given is to not get frustrated. even when i mess a chart up and i have to start over, i try not to get mad. to be honest, i dont think ive ever done a face chart once and been happy with it. they get better as you go, i promise and you will look at your first ones [that you once were super proud of] and you will laugh! many times i've messed them up and then by the second or third i love what its turned into and im not angry about messing them up anymore.

remember it's an artistic tool thats used to push your creativity and your boundaries. i try not to look at them as a stressful thing, but as a stress reliever. i'm a kid at heart, so i still buy coloring books and color at night as a stress reliever .. i have started to view facecharts the same way and now i LOVE doing them .. i still suck compared to my co-workers, but the fact that i've found a way to enjoy them means i'll do them more and feel more ocmfortable with them and will only get better and better with time!


----------



## pinklemonade (Apr 15, 2010)

Agreed on the 242, 252, 219 and 266 they are awesome. 

I was really crap when I started and I used to sit at home and copy the ones out of the update book, using different products (I love pencils smudged out with the 219 for defining creases etc. Seriously, this is how you learn. Copy the ones in the books it's the easiest way.

I don't like using CCB or Gesso underneath mine, I like the tooth of the paper, but that's personal.

When using paint pots, only use a tiny bit on a 242 or 252 and start off pressing very gently and rubbing in circular motions.

 Sometimes you'll want a blended look, but I think definition is good, and try to resist the temptation to overblend shadows into one another.

For brows I use pencil and then brow pencils (softly, like you're drawing real eyebrows) and the 266 to blend and shape.

Shade in the eyes with pencil to make them look like eyeballs, smudge the pencil with cotton tips. After you colour in the eyes, use boot black to colour in the pupil and a bit of type-ex/liquid paper to emphasize the white light reflection.

For lashes I use a disposable liquid last brush and trim it so the point is very fine, dip it in boot black and hold the brush at a 90 degree angle to the paper to draw in the lashes. Try the lash pens also, although I'm not a big fan. Turn the page upside down to do bottom lashes.

Use the curve of your wrist to help you, it makes life so much easier.

But have fun! It's good to be creative, and don't stress too much. If you ask others they are usually happy to help!


----------

